

What programmers can learn from GMs nightmare - Envec83
https://danschnau.com/professionalism-matters/

======
hga
Comment on an article that's also been directly discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7856902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7856902)

------
phkahler
I doubt it had anything to do with ego as the blog suggests. Once things get
to production there can be a managerial aversion to any change due to the
amount of tracking/process involved. Someone probably got an ego boost from
getting the fix into production in spite of the process by circumventing it.
The big issue is not so much that they violated the part release process -
which is bad, but that the severity of the issue did not get elevated to the
point that it would cause a recall. This in spite of having some very fine
safety analysis people.

